# Where to buy D-mannose?



## spewie (Oct 3, 2006)

My Dr's office just called and said I have bacteria in my urine so they need to give me an Rx for Macrobid to treat for a UTI. I asked her if there was any natural treatment and she (somewhat rudely) said no. I don't have any symptoms.

I've heard good things about D-mannose. Does anyone know where I can buy it locally or if it have to be ordered online?

If you were me would you take the abx? I'm still nursing my 21 mo old and the last round of abx I took left us with nasty thrush for 9 months.

Thanks


----------



## butterfly_mommy (Oct 22, 2007)

I get my D-Mannose at a health food store dispensary. I have had lots of success treating UTI's with D-Mannose, including a non symptomatic one when pg with my DD. However it only works on E-Coli bacteria which 90 percent of UTI's are caused from.

Last Mon I had symptoms of a UTI and started taking D-Mannose it seemed to get better but then On Thursday morning when I woke up the symptoms were back with a vengeance. I called my midwife and we decided that the best thing for me to do at that point was to take an antibiotic (i wouldn't have if I wasn't 8 mons pregnant) I am also taking acidolphilus with it. I would always try the D-Mannose as a first course of action and then take the abx if not resolved. Good luck.


----------



## sapientia (Apr 22, 2007)

I'm in love with 'uti care' by 'natural care' brand. It's homeopathic with d-mannose in it and I am telling you it has knocked out my uti's in HOURS.
love that stuff.


----------

